# ZOOX building BiDirectional Self Driving Vehicle



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

8:00 AM ET Wed, 24 Oct 2018

Zoox, a Silicon Valley start-up that has largely been shrouded in secrecy, is developing the complete self-driving package. In addition to the autonomous technology that will pilot its vehicles, it is building a car from the ground up specifically tailored for autonomous driving that will one day shuttle passengers around like ride-sharing services available today.

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/10/24/zooxs-driverless-cars-will-operate-like-lyft-and-uber.html


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

“One day” lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> "One day" lol


Yeah, they always use open-ended terms like that to lure the investors in. They can't use terms of dates they can be held to.

the guy says that since humans are the number 1 cause of accidents(no duh, since humans drive the cars the accidents are going to be their fault) they're going to take the human out lol


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

We should turn the clock back to horse and buggies 
uberdriverfornow why don't u use your super powers and reverse the earths rotation, surely u have an Uber enlightened opinion about that theory.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZOOX is a great name!! Sounds like a character from Dr Seuss.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Building SDV from the ground up, rather than conversions, is a game changer bringing autonomous tech and application to perfection.

Tens of thousands of lives saved yearly.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tens of thousands of lives lost yearly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> 8:00 AM ET Wed, 24 Oct 2018
> 
> Zoox, a Silicon Valley start-up that has largely been shrouded in secrecy, is developing the complete self-driving package. In addition to the autonomous technology that will pilot its vehicles, it is building a car from the ground up specifically tailored for autonomous driving that will one day shuttle passengers around like ride-sharing services available today.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/10/24/zooxs-driverless-cars-will-operate-like-lyft-and-uber.html





heynow321 said:


> tens of thousands of lives lost yearly.


" Population Control" curbs " Global Warming".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah, they say it's shrouded in secrecy 'cause they don't want to show you they don't work and never will

you don't make a safer car by taking the human driver out, you do things to complement the human driver to ensure there are less accidents, like mandating new cars having breathalyzer, and using driver-assist technology as well as for ensuring cops write more tickets to ensure idiots stop driving like idiots

you take the human driver out and you have more deaths not less

the only reason there aren't more deaths is because there is a human driver

lol this guy says taking the human driver AND steering wheel out of the car is going to make the car safer lmao it's the opposite, moron


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah, they say it's shrouded in secrecy 'cause they don't want to show you they don't work and never will
> 
> you don't make a safer car by taking the human driver out, you do things to complement the human driver to ensure there are less accidents, like mandating new cars having breathalyzer, and using driver-assist technology as well as for ensuring cops write more tickets to ensure idiots stop driving like idiots
> 
> ...


*Considering human vehicle operators are slaughtering over 100 souls A Day*
Worldwide Societies, the nuclear family, governments and insurance companies welcome the future safety of SDV and extended lifespan of thousands of global citizens


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

go to bed greg. nobody is buying your bullshit around here


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Speculation is once zoox is out of beta, the trillion dollar annually amazon gorilla will acquire. Ground up development could blow Waymo out of the water.

With the global welcome of Elimination of current human error prone operator, the SDV will save 100+ souls everyday of every year. 






Current low skill low wage ride share drivers now have the opportunity to secure gainful employment with benefits, scheduled shifts and pensions in the foodservice and janitorial industries. Or learn a marketable skill. Google: Federal retraining program grants


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why is it bi, does it drive up and down or side to side?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Why is it bi, does it drive up and down or side to side?


I was guessing forward and backwards.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I was guessing forward and backwards.


cars go forwards and backwards now, and all you have to do is turn around to go the other way.


----------



## Queenslander (Nov 4, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> 8:00 AM ET Wed, 24 Oct 2018
> 
> Zoox, a Silicon Valley start-up that has largely been shrouded in secrecy, is developing the complete self-driving package. In addition to the autonomous technology that will pilot its vehicles, it is building a car from the ground up specifically tailored for autonomous driving that will one day shuttle passengers around like ride-sharing services available today.


The founder of Zoox, Tim Kentley-Klay, is an Aussie. Just so you know.



Lee239 said:


> cars go forwards and backwards now, and all you have to do is turn around to go the other way.


It has crab steering so you can pull into a parking space sideways.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Queenslander said:


> It has crab steering so you can pull into a parking space sideways.


Cars have been able to parallel park assist for years, the fact that they have it down to a better science is not groundbreaking,

I'm in south Florida. I have had to parallel park I think once in 10 years.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Cars have been able to parallel park assist for years, the fact that they have it down to a better science is not groundbreaking,
> 
> I'm in south Florida. I have had to parallel park I think once in 10 years.


The 4 wheel steering turn sideways to go into space vrs. "Assist" by traditional old tech parallel parking method show in a Lincoln telly commercial


----------



## Queenslander (Nov 4, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Cars have been able to parallel park assist for years, the fact that they have it down to a better science is not groundbreaking,
> 
> I'm in south Florida. I have had to parallel park I think once in 10 years.


Same here. Building a car from the ground up is risky, don't see how they'll be able to compete against a big car manufacturer. They'll probably get bought out. I'm pulling for Zoox though because the founder's from here.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Queenslander said:


> Same here. Building a car from the ground up is risky, don't see how they'll be able to compete against a big car manufacturer. They'll probably get bought out. I'm pulling for Zoox though because the founder's from here.


Still no explanation why Tim Kentley-Klay was fired by the board end of August '18


----------



## Queenslander (Nov 4, 2018)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Still no explanation why Tim Kentley-Klay was fired by the board end of August '18


He wanted to keep Zoox private but the board felt they're going to need billions more from investors.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Queenslander said:


> He wanted to keep Zoox private but the board felt they're going to need billions more from investors.


That's the creative Inventors mind (including Ford, Edison & musk). InveStors get in the way.

Henry Ford hated investors who ended up pushing him out of his first co. because They wanted luxury while Henry wanted the car for the masses. Model T

His first co. Became Cadillac.
Henry went on to found Ford as we know it today. The rest is history


----------



## Queenslander (Nov 4, 2018)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> That's the creative Inventors mind (including Ford, Edison & musk). InveStors get in the way.
> 
> Henry Ford hated investors who ended up pushing him out of his first co. because They wanted luxury while Henry wanted the car for the masses. Model T
> 
> ...


I think the investors might be right here, though. You have to have very very deep pockets to play with the big boys.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> cars go forwards and backwards now, and all you have to do is turn around to go the other way.


Maybe so but I've never seen a car being described as bi-directional.


----------

